# AMD Never Settle Aktion vorbei?



## Adamanthul (29. März 2013)

Auf mindfactory.de steht, dass nur Codes für Käufe bis zum 24.03 verteilt werden und auf Hardwareversand.de finde ich gar keine Hinweise auf die Never Settle Aktion, sind die Codes damit schon alle weg? Ich wollte mir nämlich nächste Woche eine HD7870 OC kaufen und wäre dann doch etwas enttäuscht wenn ich keine 2 Vollpreisspiele dazu bekomme


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2013)

naja, das Problem ist das die Versender nicht unendlich von so Codekarten haben, da das ja auch eine AMD Aktion ist und nicht von den GraKa-Hersteller als die Menge Karten < GraKas


----------



## Adamanthul (29. März 2013)

Hmm ich schätze ich rufe mal nächste Woche bei hwv an und frage mal nach ob die aktion noch bei denen läuft, bei Alternate scheints noch codes zu geben beim Kauf, allerdings sind die Karten da meist ein Stück über 200€ und mehr als das wollt ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben..

Noch ne Frage, mein be quiet! 450Watt Netzteil sollte reichen oder? Habe im Moment eine HD 5770 drin und die verbraucht ja kaum weniger (laut Herstellerangaben verbraucht die 7870 ja sogar nur 175 maximal, das stimmt aber so nicht oder?)


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

bei hardwareversand ist das so, dass die im Shop nie geworben haben, auch nicht bei der ersten never settle-Aktion. Genau deswegen könnte die Chance da noch groß sien, dass die immer noch codes haben. Nur auf deren Facebookseite und per newsletter hatte hardwareversand auch die Aktion öffentlich gemacht.

Ein BQUiet mit 450W sollte reichen, wobei die frage ist, ob da eines der ALLERbilligsten von BQ ist oder ein etwas teureres für ca 50-60€ oder mehr. Die ganz billigen sind effektiv halt nicht so stark wie die teuren bei gleichem Nennleistungswert. Hat das Netzteil denn 2 Stecker für PCIe ? Wenn ja, dann geht das 100%ig, wenn nut ein Stecker, dann geht es (mit nem Adapter) zu 95%


----------



## Adamanthul (31. März 2013)

Ich glaube es hat so um die 50€ gekostet damals (2011) aber ich schau nachher nochmal nach, ich hab die Rechnung noch hier rumliegen, 2 Stecker müsste es haben, oder irre ich mich und wird die 5770 nur mit einem betrieben? (Kann grad nicht nachschauen weil ich nicht zuhause bin bis Ende nächster Woche)


----------



## Adamanthul (31. März 2013)

Habe jetzt nochmal nachgesehen und ich habe sogar nur ein 430 Watt Netzteil, be quiet! pure power L7 430 Watt um genau zu sein.
Meint ihr das reicht? Ich habe einen Phenom II x4 955 als prozessor drin und ein neues Netzteil wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr kaufen, da ich bei 200€ bleiben wollte...

außerdem macht mir Sorgen, dass ich nur PCI-E 2.0 auf meinem Mainboard habe (Asrcock M3N78D) macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2013)

Adamanthul schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nochmal nachgesehen und ich habe sogar nur ein 430 Watt Netzteil, be quiet! pure power L7 430 Watt um genau zu sein.
> Meint ihr das reicht? Ich habe einen Phenom II x4 955 als prozessor drin und ein neues Netzteil wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr kaufen, da ich bei 200€ bleiben wollte...


 an sich müsste sogar das 430W reichen. Es hat aber nur 1x PCIe-Stecker, bei den AMD-Karten ist aber idr ein Adapter dabei, so dass Du mit 2 freien Festplatten-Stromsteckern den Strom bekommen kannst. Ich selber hatte sofar eine AMD 7950 mit einem 7 Jahre alten 480W-Modell betrieben und testweise auch mit einem Corsair 450W, beide hatten auch nur 1x PCIe, den anderen hab ich ebenfalls per Adapter "erzeugt".

Falls es nicht klappt, könntest Du die Karte ja immer noch zurücksenden.





> außerdem macht mir Sorgen, dass ich nur PCI-E 2.0 auf meinem Mainboard habe (Asrcock M3N78D) macht sich das bemerkbar?


 Nein, das spielt keine Rolle. Selbst von PCie1.0 zu 3.0 hast Du erst seit kurzem einen UNterschied den man doch ab und an merken kann, aber 2.0 zu 3.0 ist kein Thema.


----------



## Adamanthul (31. März 2013)

Alles klar, wie immer vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2013)

Zur Not kann ich dir mein Corsair 450W für nen Zwanni inkl. Versand überlassen, falls es mit Deinem nicht klappt und Du das möchtest. Das hier wäre das Modell: Corsair VX450W Netzteil | Review | Technic3D das war im PC meines Bruders, den er aber nicht oft benutzte (hat sich mal ein macbook geholt und ist seitdem apple-boy...  ) - aber an sich müsste das BQ reichen, schau nur, dass bei der Graka ein Adapter dabei ist.


----------



## Adamanthul (1. April 2013)

Oh man das wär ja ein Schlag ins Gesicht wenn es an den 20 Watt Unterschied hapern würde 

Ich bestell die Karte whsl ende dieser Woche und meld mich dann Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche nochmal, aber danke schonmal für das Angebot!


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2013)

Adamanthul schrieb:


> Oh man das wär ja ein Schlag ins Gesicht wenn es an den 20 Watt Unterschied hapern würde
> 
> Ich bestell die Karte whsl ende dieser Woche und meld mich dann Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche nochmal, aber danke schonmal für das Angebot!


 
Das Problem sind nicht unbedingt die 20W, denn in der Summe wird Dein PC nur um die 300W maximal verbrauchen. Das Problem ist eher: wenn ein NT zB 450W "hat", dann sind die Watt immer noch mal unterteilt auf 3 versch. Hauptleitungen (3,5 / 5 / 12 Volt) und haben pro Leitung auch ein Maximum, und nur wenn man alle Maximalwerte zusammenzählt, kommt man auf 450W. Und da kann es passieren, dass so ein NT zB maximal 350W bei 3,3 und 5 Volt hat, bei 12V sind das dann nur noch 100W - und DAS reicht dann evlt nicht mehr ganz für die Grafikkarte + Laufwerke (das ist das, was per 12V hauptsächlich versorgt wird). "Gute" Netzteile haben die Werte dann besser und stabiler verfügbar, zB ein BeQuiet der E9-Reihe, da reichen evlt schon 350W aus  

Bei manchen sehr "billigen" NT ist es sogar so, dass die Maximalwerte einer Leitung nur erreicht werden, wenn bei den anderen zwei Leitungen kein Strombedarf da ist - das ist in der Praxis aber nie der Fall.  Dann hat man von angeblichen 450W in Wahrheit nur 350W verfügbar. Daher sagen die Grafikkartenhersteller auch immer "600W erforderlich", damit es auch mit nem ganz billigen NT klappt - und bei nem Markenmodell reichen aber dann schon 400W.

Aber teste es einfach mal.


----------



## Adamanthul (2. April 2013)

hardwareversand.de

Das ist das Adapterkabel, welches ich brauche, oder?


----------



## svd (2. April 2013)

Besser wäre ein Adapter von 2x Molex auf PCIe.
Einfach, weil die Molexstecker heutzutage kaum mehr benötigt werden und die jeweiligen Kabelstränge, sofern kein modulares Netzteil verbaut wird, eh nur nutzloses Beiwerk sind.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. April 2013)

Ja, oder das hier. 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Strom/50527/Good+Connections+PCI-Express+Adapter+6-p.article
Je nachdem welche Anschlüsse am Netzteil frei sind.


----------



## Adamanthul (2. April 2013)

Hm Also laut Geräte Spezifikation hat das Netzteil folgende Anschlüsse :

Laufwerksanschlüsse

4-Pin-5,25"3 ( 2x 75 cm, 1x 90 cm )  
4-Pin-3,5"1 ( 1x 90 cm )  
15-Pin-SATA4 ( 2x 45 cm, 2x 60 cm )

Ich habe eine Festplatte und ein Laufwerk in dem Rechner, dann müssten ja noch 2 4-polige-pins frei sein oder?
Wäre ja schön wenn ich das günstigere Kabel nehmen kann


----------



## svd (2. April 2013)

Ja genau, die 5,25" Stränge müssten ja ungenützt sein. Da würd ich einfach zwei Molex Stecker von zwei verschiedenen Strängen nehmen, vlt teilt das die Last ein wenig auf, und halt an den Adapter anstecken.


----------



## Adamanthul (2. April 2013)

Das Laufwerk läuft über den 3,5" Stecker und die Festplatte über einen der SATA Stecker?


----------



## svd (2. April 2013)

Hmm, kommt auf dein Laufwerk an. Wenn es ein IDE Gerät ist, dann ist da auch ein 4-pin Molex dran. Sonst halt der SATA.

Der 3,5" Stecker ist zB für Diskettenlaufwerke, die im 3,5" Schacht verbaut werden. Ziemlich veraltet heutzutage. 
Aber vermutlich noch Standard für ATX Netzteile.


----------



## Adamanthul (2. April 2013)

Ah alles Klar, dann müssen ja mindestens 2 von den Molex Steckern frei sein, danke für die flotte Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2013)

Bei vielen Karten ist aber ein Adapter dabei - da steht leider nicht immer in den Artikeldetails, aber schau doch zB bei amazon oder alternate, da sind oft Kundenmeinungen, wo so was auch drinsteht. Welche wolltest Du denn nun genau nehmen?


----------



## svd (2. April 2013)

Keine Ursache, Tim.

edit: Da hat der Herbboy natürlich recht. Weil so ein Adapter quasi nichts kostet und man sich damit großzügig zeigen kann, liegt der oft dabei. wie zB bei der Gigabyte HD7870 Windforce 3X.


----------



## Adamanthul (2. April 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt die HIS HD 7870 iceQ X Turbo bestellt, laut artikelbeschreibung auf hardwareversand.de ist da nur ein VGA-Adapter und ein Crossbridge-wasauchimmer dabei, darum hab ich jetzt bei Amazon nen Adapter bestellt, selbst wenn einer dabei ist, hat ja bloß 1,30 gekostet.


----------



## Adamanthul (7. April 2013)

So, Karte ist da, waren leider keine Keys dabei, laut dem Mitarbeiter von heute schon seit Montag letzter Woche weg, komisch da ich doch Dienstag angerufen hab und gesagt bekommen habe es gibt noch welche...

Naja mal auf den Adapter warten, falls die Karte reibungslos läuft behalt ich sie, falls nicht geht sie zurück!


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

Adamanthul schrieb:


> So, Karte ist da, waren leider keine Keys dabei, laut dem Mitarbeiter von heute schon seit Montag letzter Woche weg, komisch da ich doch Dienstag angerufen hab und gesagt bekommen habe es gibt noch welche...
> 
> Naja mal auf den Adapter warten, falls die Karte reibungslos läuft behalt ich sie, falls nicht geht sie zurück!


schau mal genau in der Packung nach, manchmal gibt es auch nen doppelten Boden, und da ist dann doch noch Zubehör.


Und schade das mit den codes, aber die Aktion lief halt auch schon eine Weile.


----------



## Adamanthul (8. April 2013)

Ne da is sicher nix drin, hab schon alles durchwühlt 

Ja, vor allem da mir zugesichert wurde, dass noch "genügend" codes da sind...


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

es KÖNNTE natürlich sein, dass für die AMD 7900er.Serie noch codes da sind, und dort auch "genügend"...


----------



## Adamanthul (8. April 2013)

Nene hatte gefragt, es hieß 7900 laufen so langsam aus, 7800 sind noch reichlich da..


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

vlt schreib nochmal ne mail mit Kunden+Bestellnummer, Du brauchst dann ja nicht erwähnen, dass du per Telefon schonmal ne "Absage" bekommen hattest. vlt gibt es ja doch noch codes?


----------



## Adamanthul (8. April 2013)

ja hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, glaub ich zwar nich dass das was bringt aber versuchen kann mans ja mal !


----------



## Adamanthul (9. April 2013)

So, Adapter is da und Karte drin, läuft soweit ganz gut hab einmal den Furmark test 3 minuten laufen lassen und ne weile gezockt! gibts noch iwelche tools mit denen ich die Stabilität überprüfen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2013)

An sich nicht - wenn es bei Furmark geht, dann reicht der Strom auch. Du könntest lediglich zB mit MSI Afterburner schauen, ob der takt und die Auslastung dabei auch wirklich bei 100% ist


----------



## Adamanthul (10. April 2013)

Hat tatsächlich geklappt mit der Mail 

frag mich was da los is bei denen im Lager dass man so viele falsche Aussagen bekommt


----------



## Adamanthul (12. April 2013)

Es geht auch nie ohne Probleme!

Beim spielen ist mir aufgefallen, dass nach einigen Minuten "mikroruckler" das Bild trüben, die Frames gemessen mit Fraps bleiben daran stabil, ich hab die Karte schonmal neu ein und ausgebaut, das hat nicht geholfen, und dann habe ich mal die Graka per GPU-Z beim spielen überwacht und da blieb alles stabil bis auf die Stromanzeigen (v12 und vddc) welche beide alle 5-10 sekunden negative werte gemessen haben...

irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Enisra (12. April 2013)

hmmm, hast du schon den neuesten Treiber? Das müsste der 13.11 Beta sein


----------



## Adamanthul (12. April 2013)

ne den hab ich noch nich, hab den letzten offiziellen release aus dem januar genommen, sollte das nen unterschied machen?


----------



## Enisra (12. April 2013)

also ich hatte mit einem Treiber schon probleme, zwar nicht in einem Spiel aber unter Windows und so grade bei den Never Settle Spielen verbessert der schon die Performance und es ist auch so ziemlich das einfachste was man mal testen kann


----------



## Adamanthul (12. April 2013)

hat leider keine besserung gebracht... deutet das Auftreten nach ein paar Minuten und die komischen werte im gpuz nicht auch eher auf ein hardware fehler hin?

Edit: habe jetzt gerade zu testzwecken nochmal meine alte 5770 reingesteckt, hier läuft alles ohne probleme...

schätze mal ich darf mich jetzt wieder mit retouren rumschlagen


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2013)

Vlt das Netzteil? Hast du mehr als nur eine Festplatte dran? Wenn ja: steck mal DVD-Laufwerk und alle nicht-nötigen Festplatten vom Strom, es reicht ja für Steam-SPiele dann die aus, wo Steam drauf ist.

Und vlt den Stromadapter mal an andere Stecker anstecken.


----------



## Adamanthul (12. April 2013)

Hab nur eine Festplatte dran, und Steckerwechsel habe ich schon probiert, ich hab zwischenzeitlich auch noch ein wenig recherschiert und gesehen das einige Leute ne 7870 mit dem l7 430 watt von be quiet! betreiben und die Probleme traten ja auch immer erst nach einigen Minuten Laufzeit unter Last auf, das spricht doch alles dafür, das was mit der Karte nicht stimmt?!

Ich hab sie jedenfalls schon zurückgeschickt, hoffentlich läufts mit der nächsten besser!


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2013)

Was hast Du nochmal für ne CPU? Was auch sein könnte wäre nämlich, dass die Karte jetzt für viel FPS gut ist, aber manchmal wegen der CPU die FPS stark runtergehen. Mit der 5770 aber gehen die nciht stark runter, da die eh schon recht wenig waren


----------



## Adamanthul (12. April 2013)

nen phenom II x4 955 mit 3.2 Ghz

hm aber würde fraps das nicht anzeigen? die angezeigten werte blieben gleich und die mikroruckler waren sehr "rhytmisch"

Und es ist durchweg eigentlich bei allen Spielen passiert, auch weniger anfordernden (Crysis 1, Hitman Absolution, Dota 2, Skyrim)


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2013)

Adamanthul schrieb:


> nen phenom II x4 955 mit 3.2 Ghz
> 
> hm aber würde fraps das nicht anzeigen? die angezeigten werte blieben gleich und die mikroruckler waren sehr "rhytmisch"
> 
> Und es ist durchweg eigentlich bei allen Spielen passiert, auch weniger anfordernden (Crysis 1, Hitman Absolution, Dota 2, Skyrim)



Wie "micro" waren die denn? Ein Defekt, der dann mini-Ruckler ergibt, ist an sich nicht normal. Evlt ist die Karte halt jetzt so schnell, dass sie schneller neue Daten braucht, aber dabei dann CPU oder Festplatte manch nicht ganz hinterherkommen? Oder der Virenscanner stört einfach nur?

Hast Du mit Fraps denn auch eine Datei erstellen lassen, wo die FPS genauer drinstehen? Vlt ist ja auch fraps sogar schuld dran


----------



## Enisra (12. April 2013)

hmm, vielleicht nen Alternatives Programm nehmen um die FPS zu messen


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2013)

MIt fälltg da noch was ein: es gibt manche "boost"-Varianten, bei denen der Takt zwischendurch wechselt - vielleicht ist das der Grund? Du könntest da mal mit MSI Afterburner die Kurve des Taktes mitverfolgen. Aber nu is die Karte ja wieder weg, oder? ^^


----------



## Adamanthul (12. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie "micro" waren die denn? Ein Defekt, der dann mini-Ruckler ergibt, ist an sich nicht normal. Evlt ist die Karte halt jetzt so schnell, dass sie schneller neue Daten braucht, aber dabei dann CPU oder Festplatte manch nicht ganz hinterherkommen? Oder der Virenscanner stört einfach nur?
> 
> Hast Du mit Fraps denn auch eine Datei erstellen lassen, wo die FPS genauer drinstehen? Vlt ist ja auch fraps sogar schuld dran


 

Die Ruckler kamen so alle 0.5-1 sekunden, und waren wirklich sehr störend, eine log datei hab ich jetzt nicht erstellt aber ich hab noch nie gesehen, dass Fraps mir Performance Einbrüche nicht auch onscreen darstellt und angezeigt wurden immer konstante werte jenseits der 30 (im gemoddeten Skyrim) oder bei 80-100 (hitman). Falls die Graka wirklich die CPU ausbremst geht die andere halt auch zurück denn so hat das absolut keinen Spass gemacht.

Edit: ja das hatte ich auch gedacht, aber ich hab ja weiter oben nen gpuz screen drangehangen, kann sein dass ich die Taktraten weggeschnitten habe, die waren jedenfalls auch immer konstant


Ich meine auch den Lüfter rhytmisch wabern gehört zu haben.
Antivirenprogramme hab ich nicht


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2013)

Also, so sehr kann die CPU auf keinen Fall Einfluss nehmen. Vlt stimmte wirklich was mit der Lüftung oder dem Takt nicht, kann aber evlt eben auch mit dem netzteil zu tun haben => ganz kurz nen Tick zu wenig Strom


----------



## Adamanthul (12. April 2013)

Ja das wär blöd, ich werde mir zur sicherheit beim nächsten mal ein Nt vom kumpel leihen falls ich dasselbe Problem wieder hab!

Jetzt heißts eh erst mal mindestens ne woche warten bis der ganze retouren sch*** durch ist!


----------

